# [Resolved] Freedom Fighters crashing to desktop



## Bibhash (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi,
I installed Freedom fighters for the first time on my pc,and it just crashes to the desktop w/o reaching the main menu. I am using Win XP Pro, P4 1.8GHZ, Nvidia Geforce 4 MX440, 512 MB DDR Ram. I also have Max Payne 2 installed on my system btw but it is working fine. Please help!! Thanks a million in advance.

I think CRAWDAD is having the same probs too. Oh, and i installed the game on my windows partition with 700MB free disk space and all of my other games / programs etc. are working fine...touchwood!!


----------



## Bibhash (Dec 23, 2003)

Isnt it sad that a guy couldnt gain even one useful tip from a huge forum of experts? 
anyways, after scouring the net for over 2 hrs (yes, 2 hrs), I have finally found the solution to Freedom Fighters crashing to the desktop without even reaching the main menu.

here's what to do ;

add "EAXDisable" without quotes to the freedom.ini file 

no weird "uninstall game, delete folders, shut down pc, wait for it to settle down and reinstall (and pray)" crap...plain and simple fix

CHEERS!!


----------

